# Good Canadian Online Clothing Stores?



## New Coke (Jul 13, 2004)

Frankly, I'm sick of the tired same old selection of clothes here in Hamilton. No ones seems to want to carry anything nice. Does anyone know of anything online that caters to young men wanted nice clothes at a reasonable price? 

Any help would be great!


----------

